# Coloured fans...what do you prefer?



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

Out of curiosity

Following a thread where it was mentioned that piebalds were perhaps favoured over skewbalds which would *you* prefer? (Given two 'perfect' horses with just colour as a deciding factor) 

Do you prefer a certain colour? Bay, Red, Palomino, etc

Whilst we are on the subject, do you have a preferred patterning as well?

More white?
Less white?
White faces?


----------



## Ally_F (23 November 2011)

I personally don't really like coloured horses. 

If I had 2 perfect horses, one was coloured and one was a solid colour, I would go for the solid. Not sure why, but its just my personal preference.


----------



## rhino (23 November 2011)

I think dun/buckskin and white and lemon/palomino and white can be very striking


----------



## monkeybum13 (23 November 2011)

I don't really like piebalds (especially gypsy types) but do like a good ('sports type') skewbald.


----------



## Polotash (23 November 2011)

Piebald, with lots of black and not much white. Or bay and white, but not keen on the "washy" colours e.g. palimino and white, roan and white, even though I like them in solid colours!


----------



## measles (23 November 2011)

I like any colour and white but do prefer a lot of the solid colour.   We have this boy in to produce and I like his markings as he has only a little white.


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

I like Paint horses, as horses to do a job, sometimes I don't like the patterning much as it can mislead the eye.

The one with the mask, is the better horse of the pair conformationally, but I find his red markings along his back make him look odd, also his black ankle (O/F) drives me nuts, I am always thinking he has one dirty foot!


----------



## tinap (23 November 2011)

I love my lemon & white!!!

http://m1092.photobucket.com/albumv...hampionship finals 2011/IMGP8467.jpg.html?o=2 
(Crap pic but it shows off his colour!!)


----------



## Lotty (23 November 2011)

I love the skewbald, more red marking with a little white. The ISH and the warmbloods in this colour are lovely.


----------



## Cocorules (23 November 2011)

Honestly though I don't like to admit it piebald. My horse has piebald on her passport but she is chocolate brown and white. She colour co-ordinates with her field mates a grey and a brown though. I like them best with even amounts of each colour and with fairly symmetrical colouring and with blocks of colour rather than lots of patches. Hmm think I am giving this too much thought!


----------



## scrunchie (23 November 2011)

I've always wanted a lemon and white horsey!

I also like red and white and blue or pink (roan) and white.

 I don't really like piebald that much or dark skewbald colours.


----------



## 9tails (23 November 2011)

I don't like coloureds much at all.  That said, I have a solid colour horse with a white face and white stockings, she of course is very striking.  

I prefer either piebald or skewbald with very little white.


----------



## Sealine (23 November 2011)

I don't mind if they are piebald or skewbald but I'm not keen on coloureds with a white head and I prefer them to have more colour than white.

I have a coloured although I wasn't really looking for one.  He has four white stockings and bit of white each side of his rump and neck and a white blaze.   On his CHAPS passport his colour is shown as 'Bay Tobiano'.  Therefore he is actually dark bay and white.   

Having had a dun who was very easy to keep clean my coloured is very high maintenance.


----------



## miss_c (23 November 2011)

Skews for me, and not a fan of white faces.  Titchy has just about as much white on her face as I can stand.  Also prefer less white!

Of course Titchy's markings are mental anyway!


----------



## MrVelvet (23 November 2011)

Im very picky about coloureds. Im not fussed what colour they are but:

I don't like too much white,
I don't like white faces,
I don't like seeing horses in coloured classes that have a tiny splash under its tummy!,
I like solid lines,
I like spots but not coloured and spotty (if that makes sense)
ooh I also prefer dark legs  

That is all 

eta - I don't like blue eyes and I dont like splashes

eta a 2nd time - Miss C... I love your mare


----------



## Mlini (23 November 2011)

I love coloureds - the more unusual the better  I prefer Skewbalds over Piebalds and not loads of white on the face. Prefer big hunter/eventer types rather than hairy cobs! Even though I love a good cob! 

But I would LOVE a nice big Blue & White.. 

I have a Chestnut with quite a lot of white - four white socks, quite an unusual wonky white blaze and a white splodge on his belly - he doesn't really count as coloured though!!


----------



## SuperCoblet (23 November 2011)

Piebald, like gypsy





Wouldn't have my little teddy any other way


----------



## Wagtail (23 November 2011)

My favourite is the black overo paint. They are stunning with their black legs rather than white legs.


----------



## superted1989 (23 November 2011)

Piebald for me, although I only really like coloured on traditional cobs!  If I was in the market for a sports type, then I would want a solid colour, darker the better!
I prefer large, well defined 'areas' of colour, rather than splashes and as even as possible both sides.  Also, not too much white on the face.  In fact, Markie is my perfect horse!


----------



## lochpearl (23 November 2011)

I love Piebalds, love the one Measels has shown - just my cup of tea!
I don't like much white on them and I don't like much white on the face, unfortunately I ended up with this lol!!! Skewbald with white face and white patches in the wrong place! However he scrubs up well and goes very dark brown!!


----------



## Alphamare (23 November 2011)

I havnt answered the poll because if its talking about cobs i wouldnt buy a black and white one and probably an other colour one either! 

Paint horses or sports horse types on the other hand i dont mind black and white but i would much rather any other colour!

i would love to own a proper paint horse! got any i could drool over?


----------



## Spring Feather (23 November 2011)

I don't particularly like any coloureds and I especially don't like cobs so a cobby coloured would be my worst nightmare   I have had coloureds though and my experience of selling them has been that lw or mw piebalds are more attractive to buyers than skewbalds.  I've also had solid blacks and they have been one of the most desirable colours apparently, judging by the amount of enquiries and the speed at which they sold.  So I voted piebald but in my mind that is a piebald sportshorse not a gypsy cob.


----------



## becca1305 (23 November 2011)

skewbald ISH/ warmblood  reddy browns look lovely I really like how my mare's colouring changes across the year gradually get darker and more reddy and then she is clipped to reveal ginger. 

I also like minimally marked or evenly marked horses but not lots of white. I would love it if if my mare had a completely brown tail mane though  and dark legs would be a bonus!


----------



## dumpling (23 November 2011)

I have a piebald so I like him! He's more white than black but can carry it off as he has more a black face with a snip abd blue eyes. His white tail is also silvery with some black in it. 

I don't like overly black piebalds, especially gypsy ones. The ones with the black bum and black tail is quite common I think.

I seen a crack of a grey and white at hoys this year. Was very nice.


----------



## Fools Motto (23 November 2011)

To me, it really depends on their markings, as opposed to black/white or brown, other/white. 
BUT, if I had 2 really nicely marked coloureds in front of me, 1 black/white the other brown/white, then I'd always opt for the piebald. I grew up always wanting a piebald, and when I did have one, was disapointed because her markings where ''ugly''!


----------



## Spotsrock (23 November 2011)

SPOTTIES!!


----------



## Black_Horse_White (23 November 2011)

I've just brought a tri coloured IDX cob he has a lot more colour than White, and he has a black tail which is always a bonus


----------



## Kat (23 November 2011)

I'm going to be awkward and say tricoloured! 

I like a nice bright bay and white with not too much white. I used to ride a hunter type bay and white skewbald who was very smart with just a narrow white stripe on her face the rest being brown with a black forelock and her mane was black to about a third of the way down. 

The markings should have smooth lines, I don't like the colouring you see on a lot of traditionals now that is sort of ragged round the edges. I don't like a lot of white on the face, and particularly not when it goes outside their eyes. 

The coloured measles posted is VERY smart - I like that a lot.


----------



## Cluck (23 November 2011)

You didn't have enough options. I have a silver dappled buckskin who is stunning.


----------



## Sealine (23 November 2011)

I'm not sure if this will work as I've never tried it before but here is my boy.  As I said in my earlier post, not too much white and no white face but enough white  to be a pain to keep clean.


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

Alphamare said:



			I havnt answered the poll because if its talking about cobs i wouldnt buy a black and white one and probably an other colour one either!  I was thinking of coloured horses in general, no type in particular


i would love to own a proper paint horse! got any i could drool over? Some 

Click to expand...

The two in my photo above are both registered Paints, if Photobucket hadn't thrown all of its' toys out the pram and would behave then I could bore you with lots more, but it has, so I can't.


----------



## Shantara (23 November 2011)

rhino said:



			I think dun/buckskin and white and lemon/palomino and white can be very striking 

Click to expand...

This ^^ I looove those colours!


----------



## bumblelion (23 November 2011)

rhino said:



			I think dun/buckskin and white and lemon/palomino and white can be very striking 

Click to expand...

^^^this!^^^^


----------



## bumblelion (23 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			This ^^ I looove those colours!
		
Click to expand...

Snap!! That was freaky, same time too!


----------



## SavingGrace (23 November 2011)

I prefer very minimal white on my coloureds!  I am not overly fussed on what colour it is but if I could design the perfect colour scheme it would be black and white!  

I almost got it right with Gracey,  just got minimal black rather than minimal white LOL


----------



## angrovestud (23 November 2011)

well  am bias as I bred him with my husband, this guys dad was piebald his mum is bay and hes come out bay and white he will be in National hunt training after Christmas hes also on FB Angrove rumbaba he could do with some friends to help him on his exciting journey in training for National hunt


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 November 2011)

rudolph_bum13 said:



			I don't really like piebalds (especially gypsy types) but do like a good ('sports type') skewbald.
		
Click to expand...




miss_christmas said:



			Skews for me, and not a fan of white faces.  Titchy has just about as much white on her face as I can stand.  Also prefer less white!

Of course Titchy's markings are mental anyway!


















Click to expand...




MrVelvet said:



			Im very picky about coloureds. Im not fussed what colour they are but:

I don't like too much white,
I don't like white faces,
I don't like seeing horses in coloured classes that have a tiny splash under its tummy!,
I like solid lines,
I like spots but not coloured and spotty (if that makes sense)
ooh I also prefer dark legs  

That is all 

eta - I don't like blue eyes and I dont like splashes

eta a 2nd time - Miss C... I love your mare 

Click to expand...




superted1989 said:



			Piebald for me, although I only really like coloured on traditional cobs!  If I was in the market for a sports type, then I would want a solid colour, darker the better!
I prefer large, well defined 'areas' of colour, rather than splashes and as even as possible both sides.  Also, not too much white on the face.  In fact, Markie is my perfect horse!





Click to expand...

My cobblet is piebald and he also has spots.He has one white eyelash and one black one. 
Those are lovely horses in your pics. 
I also like tri coloured and the blue and white coloureds.


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

love coloureds!!  i voted for skewbald.  there are a couple of stunning piebalds ive seen, but by and large i prefer a skewbald!  (light legged rather than cobby)

i have a buckskin/white tobiano and i think she's stunning... but i am biased as i bred her from my mare!  

i also LOVE blue and whites...  

prefer a solid coloured head, rather than white, and like a 50/50 split between colour and white.


----------



## Alphamare (23 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			The two in my photo above are both registered Paints, if Photobucket hadn't thrown all of its' toys out the pram and would behave then I could bore you with lots more, but it has, so I can't.
		
Click to expand...

when it decides to work again i promise i wont be bored!


----------



## dogcalleddill (23 November 2011)

miss_christmas said:



			Of course Titchy's markings are mental anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Mental, but absolutely _stunning_


----------



## Shavings (23 November 2011)

have to say i love called coloureds (not over keen on red and white, no offence any one) i love lemon and whites but i have only ever see one, they seem to be a rare thing,


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2011)

As PB isn't playing ball...

this is my two year old, I like his face marking.
http://www.photoboxgallery.com/DebbieFuller/photo?photo_id=3220778020&vendor_id=3021090

And this is my 19 year old, coming into his winter coat so not his best colour - he is buckskin.
http://www.photoboxgallery.com/DebbieFuller/photo?photo_id=3220788977&vendor_id=3021090


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

got to love the buckskin/white....!


----------



## tabithakat64 (23 November 2011)

I like minimal white on the body, but love white faces and stockings. 

I prefer, tricoloured, blue and white, buckskin and white and lemon and white to piebald or skewbald.


----------



## sakura (23 November 2011)

I love my piebald

she's awfully marked, a nightmare to keep clean, has very minimal black on her and has mismatched eyes to match

but she's also the best horse I've ever owned..


----------



## muddygreymare (23 November 2011)

Grey skewbald  Like my mare  Nobody believed me she actually was coloured until I showed them she was registered or she was either wet or clipped because she's a 'historical' skewbald so it fades a bit and most of the patches are under her neck and on her bum so are less obvious  I have only met one other one like her though and he was more faded than Bella 

I love buckskin and whites though too, they look so cute


----------



## miss_c (23 November 2011)

dogcalleddill said:



			Mental, but absolutely _stunning_ 

Click to expand...

Awww thank you!  Plaiting that mane with the three different colours in it is a nightmare though!!


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

realy??!!  my favourite  plait on willow is the one where black and white meet!   xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 November 2011)

I quite like this colouring - black & white - but more black than white 


[URL="






'scuse the long haired 'hippy' look... only really long due to owners lazyness at the time!


----------



## thatsmygirl (23 November 2011)

I HATE COLOURED HORSES, I wouldnt know weather to ride it or milk it!!!! A nice dark bay any day or a Ginger nut


----------



## only_me (23 November 2011)

I like more dark than white on a coloured horse! 

Billy - 










(taken at different times)

But I would prefer if a coloured horse had dark coloured hocks!!


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

Cluck said:



			You didn't have enough options. I have a silver dappled buckskin who is stunning.
		
Click to expand...

I know The list would have been long otherwise so I kind of grouped them into black and white, and any other colour (skewbald or otherwise) 

Here are some more, although I still don't see a silver dappled buckskin on there...

http://www.apha.com/breed/coatcolors.html

Two more of mine, the one at the back is a bay tobiano, the one at the front is a silver bay, that white on his neck and the splodge on his side is all the white he has.


----------



## PuzzlePatch (23 November 2011)

Always a soft spot for a coloured, i cant choose either skewbald or piebald though. I like them to have more colour than white on them


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			As PB isn't playing ball...

this is my two year old, I like his face marking.
http://www.photoboxgallery.com/DebbieFuller/photo?photo_id=3220778020&vendor_id=3021090

And this is my 19 year old, coming into his winter coat so not his best colour - he is buckskin.
http://www.photoboxgallery.com/DebbieFuller/photo?photo_id=3220788977&vendor_id=3021090

Click to expand...

Oh, your PB too? I thought it was just mine, all the photos have gone tiny and it says 'mobile photobucket'.

 I. Don't. *Want.* Mobile.


----------



## rhino (23 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Oh, your PB too? I thought it was just mine, all the photos have gone tiny and it says 'mobile photobucket'.
		
Click to expand...

Scroll to the very bottom of the mobile photobucket page. In the middle, in blue writing it says 'View full website'. Click on that and it will take you back to the original site


----------



## Piaffe63 (23 November 2011)

I absoluteley love coloureds anyway, but I think that chestnut skewbalds are really handome


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			I HATE COLOURED HORSES, I wouldnt know weather to ride it or milk it!!!! A nice dark bay any day or a Ginger nut
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

rhino said:



			Scroll to the very bottom of the mobile photobucket page. In the middle, in blue writing it says 'View full website'. Click on that and it will take you back to the original site 

Click to expand...

Yay. 






  THANKYOU

So simple, I didn't even see that before.


----------



## rhino (23 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Yay. 






  THANKYOU
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome. It took me a few minutes of swearing at the computer before I realised how to change it!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2011)

rhino - thank you, I am a retard!

The buckskin is mine, the pie isn't


----------



## miss_c (23 November 2011)

whisp&willow said:



			realy??!!  my favourite  plait on willow is the one where black and white meet!   xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I love the way it looks... having three different coloured threads is a pain in the neck though!!!  Why did I have to get a confused pony?


----------



## Auslander (23 November 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			I'm going to be awkward and say tricoloured! 

I like a nice bright bay and white with not too much white. I used to ride a hunter type bay and white skewbald who was very smart with just a narrow white stripe on her face the rest being brown with a black forelock and her mane was black to about a third of the way down. 

The markings should have smooth lines, I don't like the colouring you see on a lot of traditionals now that is sort of ragged round the edges. I don't like a lot of white on the face, and particularly not when it goes outside their eyes. 

The coloured measles posted is VERY smart - I like that a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - love tri coloureds! I had one for my son - lovely little pony!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (23 November 2011)

I prefer skewbalds to piebalds, but im not a fan of coloureds id prefer a solid colour. I also prefer more colour than white on a coloured or evenly marked, not a fan of to much white!!


----------



## ester (23 November 2011)

If coloured I do like a red and white, 

I think I have been all black and white'd out over recent years!


----------



## Kobie (23 November 2011)

I'm getting a blue and white 3yo filly, more colour than white although with age she'll fade, i like horses with more colour than white, usually anything other than black and white unless they are like the one 'Measles' posted the pic of


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 November 2011)

I didn't like any coloureds - never have.  Then at weekend a friend took me to see this 2 year old and I bought her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 November 2011)

I love skews, but I got a pie (boy in my sig) and tho I'd prefer more colour on him, he's a bloody good horse, jumps like a 'stag' apparently! He is a fab boy.

Same horse, he's a typical traveller type, bit too tall at 15hh.


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

only_me said:



			But I would prefer if a coloured horse had dark coloured hocks!!
		
Click to expand...

willow has one black hock... i like that one much better than the white one!!!    Billy is a handsome boy!  

spot the risk... i am in love with your horse!   

miss christmas:  aaaah i get you now!   
xx


----------



## tinap (23 November 2011)

ChristmasStar said:



			i love lemon and whites but i have only ever see one, they seem to be a rare thing,
		
Click to expand...

Now ive finally got pics working, here are some of my lovely boy
(i used to hate coloureds too until we found him!!)


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			I HATE COLOURED HORSES, I wouldnt know weather to ride it or milk it!!!! A nice dark bay any day or a Ginger nut
		
Click to expand...

Even I admit that Robin looks like a Hereford cow!  ...but she's a very nice Hereford cow


----------



## EllaBellaSkippy (23 November 2011)

Skewbald or tri-coloured for me and minimal white. Plus I'd rather them on Sport horse breeds not cobs, though I think a coloured cob, clipped and hogged, can scrub up quite well!
If anyone could gift me the 5k it costs to buy this chap I'd be very happy!


----------



## Enfys (23 November 2011)

ChristmasStar said:



			i love lemon and whites but i have only ever see one, they seem to be a rare thing, 


Click to expand...

Is palomino and white the same thing?

I have 2 of those too  but they are minimally marked, so look like palominos really, still registered Paints though.







That's the silver bay paint that I showed earlier, he's grown a bit since winter!


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

ellabella:  you want to go halfers on him???!!!


----------



## Izzwizz (23 November 2011)

Love my tri-coloured ISH, more brown than white, black mane and tail, hes gorgeous and very handsome.  Unfortunately no photos to post.


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

i was told that to be tricoloured the horse needed to have brown, black and white hair above the hocks, not inc mane and tail?

is this right or rubbish?  

im starting to think i have a quadcoloured...!


----------



## Fiorano (23 November 2011)

tinapisascrooge said:



			Now ive finally got pics working, here are some of my lovely boy
(i used to hate coloureds too until we found him!!)





















Click to expand...

Haha  Snap!!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2011)

Wisp&Willow - you're correct.  To be tri-coloured, a hore must have two different colours on it's body, this excludes the points.


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

thanks spot the risk!  i thought so!    oh well, looks like we're just di-coloured afterall then!  ha ha!!  

all these lovely coloureds are keeping me from my housework.... im going to to be in trouble when himself comes home!  ha ha!


----------



## miss_c (23 November 2011)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Wisp&Willow - you're correct.  To be tri-coloured, a hore must have two different colours on it's body, this excludes the points.
		
Click to expand...

Can this include two very obviously different shades of brown?  Titchy has both chestnut and bay!


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

from your earlier pictures i thought she was tri-coloured.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2011)

Tri-colour info - page 3 so you don't have to wade through the whole lot!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2011)

D'oh!!

Was trying to post a link to the Colour and Markings download on the BSPA website!


----------



## tinap (23 November 2011)

Fiorano, I think ours need to swap heads!! My boys is huge & yours looks so dainty  

He/she is lovely though


----------



## rockysmum (23 November 2011)

I have both but I have to say I prefer the Piebald colouring.  She has more black than white as well.

But best of all she has a black tail, I hate getting the others mainly white tail clean.


----------



## Sportznight (23 November 2011)

I adore my filly












She too can have a cool plait lol


----------



## whisp&willow (23 November 2011)

love the cool plait sportznight!  i wish every one could look like that!


----------



## rockysmum (23 November 2011)

Now that I find very annoying since I started having to plait, the Piebald is hogged so I never had to bother.  My oldie is bay so I could just use black thread.  I find the two colours impossible to do, how do you hide the thread, white shows on the chestnut bit and vice versa.  I spend ages trying to space my plaits so each one only has one colour in it.  Perhaps I'm getting OCD.




Sportznight said:



			_7113918_7543890_n.jpg[/IMG]

She too can have a cool plait lol





Click to expand...


----------



## Sportznight (23 November 2011)

I think the method of plaiting is called rosette?  Not sure.  I use what ever colour thread is handy, I think it's brown atm lol.  The trick is not to circle the plait with the thread - you fold/roll the plait up and sew back and forth at the base, on the crest line.  With enough practice, you should never be able to see the thread - practice with white thread in a black mane


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 November 2011)

Chestnut is my favourite horse colour... so I like chestnut and white skewbalds best. 

I had a quick google and I like all of these coat patterns/colours. 



























Click to expand...

This is a very smart (and shiny) horse.








Click to expand...

I like these piebalds too. 














Click to expand...


----------



## rockysmum (23 November 2011)

Sportznight said:



			I think the method of plaiting is called rosette?  Not sure.  I use what ever colour thread is handy, I think it's brown atm lol.  The trick is not to circle the plait with the thread - you fold/roll the plait up and sew back and forth at the base, on the crest line.  With enough practice, you should never be able to see the thread - practice with white thread in a black mane 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, off to practice on my oldie with white thread, at least he keeps still as well.


----------



## EstherYoung (24 November 2011)

I've always been of the opinion that a good horse is never a bad colour, but for practical purposes I wanted to steer away from too much white on the legs or face (because of the sunburn/mud fever issues).

So what do I end up with? Four white legs, a big white nose, and two white eyebrows. I am taking out shares in sudocrem.....













I think of him as bay though. When people ask me about 'your little coloured chap' I have to think for a moment.

Optical illusions can creep in with markings. I do think Wolf's shoulder marking makes him look a bit more upright through the shoulder than he is. He is a bit upright anyway but the markings accentuate that. But I like the fact that his legs are all reasonably similarly marked - it will make soundness easy to assess.

Nb Wolf's mane is thick and welsh and I gave up trying to pull and plait it. It's also bi-coloured for a third of its length meaning when I did plait it we had lots of funky plaits. From here on in, we are embracing the native


----------



## sundance (24 November 2011)

damn, how do you add pictures? Can you load jpegs?


----------



## kibob (24 November 2011)

I'm very fussy about coloureds too.  Gotta have more colour than white.  Don't like any white over eyes or muzzle.  Like clean lines.

Don't mind what colour though.  There's some lovely ones on here.  This is my boy (I hope, been a few years since I posted pics on here):


----------



## kibob (24 November 2011)

...oops, sorry - he's rather huge


----------



## sundance (24 November 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=2455&pictureid=13373[/IMG

there should have been 2, will try again....doh!


----------



## sundance (24 November 2011)

sorry, very grubby!


----------



## Fiorano (24 November 2011)

tinapisascrooge said:



			Fiorano, I think ours need to swap heads!! My boys is huge & yours looks so dainty  

He/she is lovely though 

Click to expand...

 No she has a huge head! Only just in a cob bridle but a bit too small for a full. 

Is your boy irish? My girl was imported a couple of years ago and has an ISH passport.


----------



## Vicki-Finn-Perry (24 November 2011)

I love most coloureds! The more cobbier and chunkier the better 

Although im not too keen on a big white face with 2 blue eyes. Dont like the pink skin on the muzzle or around the eyes 

I really like my shetlands markings


----------



## Fiorano (24 November 2011)

Vicki-Finn-Perry said:



			I love most coloureds! The more cobbier and chunkier the better 

Although im not too keen on a big white face with 2 blue eyes. Dont like the pink skin on the muzzle or around the eyes 

I really like my shetlands markings 






Click to expand...

Ahhh Vicki, what a cutie


----------



## Megibo (24 November 2011)

I love strawberry roan, blue and palomino skewbalds. 

prefer them to be even marked, or ideally more colour than white, with not too much white on the face. 

this is the mangey thing we picked up a couple weeks ago


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (24 November 2011)

I just bought my first coloured, Im not 100% sure what she'll turn out to be like either blue and white or dun and white, either will be pretty special... I do love her markings though, more or less equal on both sides and pretty much even white stockings and paces to die for...


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (24 November 2011)




----------



## tinap (24 November 2011)

I'm on phone Fiorano so can't quote but yes he's Irish - Or so I'm told by the previous owners! 

Apparently he was bought through goresbridge sales then brought over here to Durham way on around 2004 but I only have a weatherbys passport for him that was issued in 2005 so don't know what happened to his Irish one! 

I just call him an Irish cob anyway! xx


----------



## PingPongPony (25 November 2011)

Don't mind coloureds but my favourite colours are: 1.Perlino 2.Cremello 3.Rose grey 4.Any other shade of grey from steel grey to white  so those of you that think cleaning bits of white on your horses is a nightmare, try cleaning this for a show in winter: 






and just because i'm absolutely in love with this colour and breed:


----------



## Jerokee (25 November 2011)

I've always liked coloureds and a lazy I used to ride/groom for bred 2 of them by Orlando, before coureds were fashionable! They are both well marked wb x tb, sporthorse types. When I say well marked  I mean, not an over amount of white with even patches across the body legs and face. I now have my palomino (lemon) and white kwpn x qh! He is well marked. Has white legs but is well marked over face and body. Unfortunately, I am on my phone so unable to post any pics. But definately a coloured fan me &#57431;&#57431;


----------



## whisp&willow (25 November 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:








Click to expand...

what a beauty!  i reckon she'l stay buckskin/dun and white. 

she looks the same colour as my willow does in the winter, and she's stayed backskin.


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (25 November 2011)

I prefer skewbalds and I would rather they had more colour than white particularly on the face. I really don't like coloureds that are mainly white with a bit of colour especially gypso cobs I hate to say it but they just remind me of cows! lol I am very fussy when it comes to coloureds good job my boy is a grey! lol


----------



## angrovestud (25 November 2011)

My Homozygous Tobiano boy has the most amazing spots he is quiet minimaly marked so not much white to keep clean


----------



## Enfys (25 November 2011)

angrovestud said:















My Homozygous Tobiano boy has the most amazing spots he is quiet minimaly marked so not much white to keep clean 





Click to expand...

Those spots remind me of a harlequin Great Dane!  I like his white bits on his bum too, are they even? Unusual markings, lovely boy, is that a blue eye I see as well?


----------



## minigal (25 November 2011)

I absolutely love coloureds.  In any shape or form!  I have a Paint gelding who has more colour than white and a blue and white who at the age of 5 has nearly greyed out totally!  VERY impractical, especially with a full mane and tail!!  Will attempt to post pics...


----------



## DoonBug500 (27 November 2011)

I love coloured horses -espesially piebalds


----------



## Rusty_GSY (30 November 2011)

Definately Piebald 

Heres mine


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (30 November 2011)

Can't say I am a fan of coloureds specifically as they are equines and I am a fan of any horse whatever colour  

However I do have a soft spot for a horse with a more sabino type colouring or a nice frame overo as they are less common here than in say the states for obvious reasons. I think I like the featheriness and roaning of the patches and the fact there is more solid colour to white if that makes sense but I do like white faces and blue eyes contrary I know.


----------



## Enfys (30 November 2011)

CloBauble said:



			However I do have a soft spot for a horse with a more sabino type colouring or a nice frame overo as they are less common here than in say the states for obvious reasons. I think I like the featheriness and roaning of the patches and the fact there is more solid colour to white if that makes sense but I do like white faces and blue eyes contrary I know.
		
Click to expand...








Sabino frame


----------



## MiCsarah (30 November 2011)

Im VERY VERY picky about my coloureds. I like them either 50/50 or mainly dark. This is my boy


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (30 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Is palomino and white the same thing?

I have 2 of those too  but they are minimally marked, so look like palominos really, still registered Paints though.







That's the silver bay paint that I showed earlier, he's grown a bit since winter!
		
Click to expand...

The Pally markings look very much like my Welsh sec a.. just
without the blue eyes!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (30 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:









Sabino frame
		
Click to expand...

Just my cup of tea


----------



## Tiaan (1 December 2011)

This is my boy







Only wish he had a black tail! wouldn't change him for the world xx


----------

